# wann sollte der Teich wieder klar werden?



## HOBI (20. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben unseren Teich vor kurzem fertig gestellt. 

Die Pflanzen hab ich vor 17 Tagen eingepflanzt und die Technik (Skimmer, Pumpe, Kiesfilter mit Drainagesystem) haben wir vor fast 2 Wochen eingeschalten.

Der Teich wurde kurz nach dem bepflanzen ganz schnell immer trüber und nun entwickeln sich auch schon Algen.

Ich hab mal gehört, daß sowas normal sein soll? Ein bißchen nervös macht mich das ganze aber jetzt schon... Wie lange kann es dauern, bis das Wasser wieder klar wird? Bringt es schon etwas, wenn ich die Wasserqualität mit so einem Teststreifen jetzt schon teste?

Uns fällt auf, daß die größeren Steine alle rot werden. Was kann das heißen???

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
lg
Birgit


----------



## newbee (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wann sollte der Teich wieder klar werden?*

Hallo Birgit

Geduld Geduld und nochmals Geduld.
Dieses Jahr werden die Pflanzen wohl nicht mehr ganz durchstarten.

Wirst sehen im nächsten Jahr sieht das ganze schon Besser aus.

Aber Bilder sind immer gern gesehen


----------



## danyvet (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wann sollte der Teich wieder klar werden?*

Hallo Birgit,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das bei einem Teich, der im Herbst angelegt wird, genauso ist, aber ich hatte meinen im Juni angelegt, und ca. 5 oder 6 Wochen nach Wassereinlass war er glasklar 
Anfangs auch Sichttiefe ca. 10cm, weil ganz viele Schwebealgen.
Rote Steine... sind sicher auch irgendeine Art Algen. Ich hab das vorwiegend im Garten bei Stellen, die immer mit wenig Wasser bedeckt sind, aber nie ganz austrocknen. Haben sich aber noch nie wirklich so arg vermehrt, dass es ein Problem ist. Auch auf einem Teil Folie, der bei mir raussschaut und so eine kleine Mulde bildet, ist etwas Rotes drin, sonst aber nirgends im Teich, ist aber mWn auch nicht schlimm.
Geduld ist wirklich das Zauberwort beim Teich.


----------



## twmemphis (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wann sollte der Teich wieder klar werden?*

Ich hatte auch echten Horror kurz nach Fertigstellung. Fadenalgen in Massen und es nahm gar kein Ende mehr. Es hat sich nach ein paar Monaten (und fast täglichem Abfischen) dann immer mehr beruhigt. Irgendwann hab ich mir dann noch eine Velda I-Tronic eingebaut und seitdem hab ich gar keine Fadenalgen mehr. Etwas verwunderlich ist nur, daß ich selbst nach einem knappen Jahr mit dem Velda Kupfertest auch noch nicht mal den klitzekleinsten Kupferwert im Wasser feststellen kann, obwohl die Velda ja Kupferionen freisetzen soll und man darauf achten soll einen bestimmten Grenzwert nicht zu überschreiten. Von dem Grenzwert kann ich in keinster Weise reden. Wenn ich mich nicht sogar im Frühjahr gewundert hätte wo denn endlich die lästigen Fadenalgen bleiben (während viele andere gejammert haben es wäre ja so schlimm dieses Jahr), dann würde ich glatt behaupten die I-Tronic funktioniert nicht, weil keinerlei Kupfer nachweisbar ist, nicht mal 0.1mg/l, einfach nullkommanix.
Damals hab ich in einigen Foren gelesen "Mach das bloss nicht, keine Velda I-Tronic einbauen, denn Kupfer hat im Teich nix zu suchen". Aber diese Foren-Einträge waren ausschließlich von Leuten, die KEINE I-Tronic besitzen. Es gab aber auch immer wieder Foreneinträge von anderen Teichbesitzern, bei denen die I-Tronic schon Jahre läuft und die keine Fadenalgen mehr hatten. Dann dachte ich mir "OK, wer sie nicht hat, meckert, aber wer sie hat ist zufrieden". Also hab ich mir das Ding geholt, eingebaut und ich sag auch nur "Lass die Leute reden, es funktioniert einfach!"

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wann sollte der Teich wieder klar werden?*

Servus Birgit

     

Aktuelle Bilder von gerade eben ...

Ich weiß, hilft Dir nicht weiter 

Aber ... unsere Teiche sind in etwa gleich alt ...habe Ende August den Teich befüllt ... noch keine einzige Alge gesichtet ....


Was hast du für Substrat eingebracht 
Wann und was hast du gepflanzt und wieviel
Leitungs- oder Brunnenwasser

Ich habe noch beim befüllen mit Leitungswasser starkzehrende Pflanzen gepflanzt ...
Azola und Teichlinsen konnte ich nicht retten .... die sind bis auf einzelne "Pflänzchen" weg ...  vielleicht aber auch wegen der Temp., ist schon kühl geworden ....


----------

